# Should there be a GBAtemp mobile app



## WiiMiiSwitch (Feb 26, 2021)

Social media nowadays is mostly used on smartphones, however GBAtemp isn't one of those social medias, should there be an app for GBAtemp


----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Feb 26, 2021)

No.


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Feb 26, 2021)

it would be cool but, why? most normal people dont really follow modding and whatnot so...


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 26, 2021)

Just use the website on mobile


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Feb 26, 2021)

wiiuepiccpu said:


> it would be cool but, why? most normal people dont really follow modding and whatnot so...


Well, cellphone jailbreak

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Scott_pilgrim said:


> Just use the website on mobile


Yes, but if there was an app it would attract new users


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 26, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Yes, but if there was an app it would attract new users


I doubt it


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Feb 26, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> I doubt it


Think about it, what phone user would look for a social media website, Scott
Also think about finding a hobby instead of liking every profile post


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 26, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Think about it, what phone user would look for a social media website, Scott


People don't really look for new social media sites


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Feb 26, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> People don't really look for new social media sites


Gab's been getting new users


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 26, 2021)

Also this is a forum and those are a whole different thing from social media

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Gab's been getting new users


The fuck is a gab?


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Feb 26, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Also this is a forum and those are a whole different thing from social media
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Gab, the free speech social media site


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 26, 2021)

Googled it, seems to be some kind of Parler alternative

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Doesn't seem that bad, apparently they're trying to deal with the Nazi problem


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Feb 26, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Googled it, seems to be some kind of Parler alternative
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> Doesn't seem that bad, apparently they're trying to deal with the Nazi problem


Also LRBY is going up


----------



## Kingy (Feb 26, 2021)

No. We all know Tapatalk is the best, anyways


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 26, 2021)

Kingy said:


> No. We all know Tapatalk is the best, anyways


TAKE THAT BACK


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Feb 26, 2021)

Kingy said:


> No. We all know Tapatalk is the best, anyways


Tapatalk is broken


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Feb 26, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Social media nowadays is mostly used on smartphones, however GBAtemp isn't one of those social medias, should there be an app for GBAtemp


No. Tapatalk is supported.
I hate that people think everything needs its own app. Reddit and Imgur constantly bug you to use their app. What's wrong with using the website which does exactly the same thing? Why does everything need its own app, which are functionally (and often visually) identical to the website? It annoys me.
Stuff like Reddit and Imgur I rarely use anyway, the apps would just be wasting space on my phone.
We already have notifications which work on mobile, what else could an app add?


----------



## BvanBart (Feb 26, 2021)

Apps are fun. However, what more does it have to offer then what the browser can offer me currently? I never understood those 200/300mb apps that are basically a simplified browser.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 26, 2021)

Just make a PWA


----------



## Mama Looigi (Feb 26, 2021)

I don’t think an app would be required- the only use might be them having less restrictions on what they could do on mobile


----------



## BvanBart (Feb 26, 2021)

Mama Looigi said:


> I don’t think an app would be required- the only use might be them having less restrictions on what they could do on mobile


Are there any restrictions?


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 26, 2021)

Why would there need to be an app for a self-contained browser tab? You can already make those on your phone. I literally just made one on my phone to prove that point


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Feb 26, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Why would there need to be an app for a self-contained browser tab? You can already make those on your phone. I literally just made one on my phone to prove that point
> View attachment 248924


You could, but an app would be much faster and more users would be attracted


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 26, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> You could, but an app would be much faster and more users would be attracted


I am no expert but that really doesn't make much sense. Why would an app be faster and would anyone even notice the loading difference? Equally, is there even a demand for this?


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Feb 26, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I am no expert but that really doesn't make much sense. Why would an app be faster and would anyone even notice the loading difference? Equally, is there even a demand for this?


sAfArI


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Feb 26, 2021)

I have been on here for 4 years and the majority of that has been on mobile...

absolutely fucking not.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Feb 26, 2021)

CPG said:


> I have been on here for 4 years and the majority of that has been on mobile...
> 
> absolutely fucking not.


I see your perspective


----------



## Mama Looigi (Feb 26, 2021)

BvanBart said:


> Are there any restrictions?


Not sure
Maybe just browser restrictions or something? Like with the discord website vs the app
I’m not a web developer x3


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 26, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> sAfArI


That's not a convincing reason to make an app, especially when the app would most likely just be running on top of Safari on iPhones.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Feb 26, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> That's not a convincing reason to make an app, especially when the app would most likely just be running on top of Safari on iPhones.


Well, I'm the poll maker, not the one with the opinion


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 26, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Well, I'm the poll maker, not the one with the opinion


What I am trying to address is that you need to try and actually want to convince someone to want to make a dedicated app for the site. Time and effort are needed for both in making an app and maintaining an app, why should someone want to do that over just recommending the user make a dedicated bookmark themselves?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 26, 2021)

No.


----------



## AncientBoi (Feb 27, 2021)

wiimii, was this your poll again? [sinks the hook InTo the poll]


----------



## Sono (Feb 27, 2021)

The Real Jdbye said:


> We already have notifications which work on mobile, what else could an app add?



Actually, this is the only reason I made an app a long time ago ([1] [2]), because back then we didn't have web notification support, and I still can't enable notifications on any of my browsers (no option to enable them on the webpage), despite all of my browsers supporting background notification fetch.

Edit: conclusion is, there should be an app, but for notifications only.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Feb 27, 2021)

Sono said:


> Actually, this is the only reason I made an app a long time ago ([1] [2]), because back then we didn't have web notification support, and I still can't enable notifications on any of my browsers (no option to enable them on the webpage), despite all of my browsers supporting background notification fetch.
> 
> Edit: conclusion is, there should be an app, but for notifications only.


I think you might have disallowed notifications at one point, maybe by accident, and that's why the prompt doesn't appear now. You can see if gbatemp.net is in the list in the notifications settings inside the browser, and delete it if it is, and then see if the prompt appears. Or you might have clicked "no" on the prompt on GBAtemp itself the first time you visit the website.
https://gbatemp.net/account/preferences Is this where you were looking for an option to enable? I've never had to go through there.


----------



## wownmnpare (Feb 27, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Well, I'm the poll maker, not the one with the opinion


Huh?


----------



## Sono (Feb 27, 2021)

The Real Jdbye said:


> I think you might have disallowed notifications at one point, maybe by accident, and that's why the prompt doesn't appear now. You can see if gbatemp.net is in the list in the notifications settings inside the browser, and delete it if it is, and then see if the prompt appears. Or you might have clicked "no" on the prompt on GBAtemp itself the first time you visit the website.
> https://gbatemp.net/account/preferences Is this where you were looking for an option to enable? I've never had to go through there.



There is absolutely nothing. It's not blocked, neither allowed, nor does it show up in the permissions list, so I couldn't allow it even if I wanted.






The text translates to: "you haven't given any special permissions to this website"


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Feb 27, 2021)

Sono said:


> There is absolutely nothing. It's not blocked, neither allowed, nor does it show up in the permissions list, so I couldn't allow it even if I wanted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try clearing the cookies for gbatemp.net and logging back in.
Wasn't this about getting notifications on mobile though? Not PC?


----------



## Sono (Feb 27, 2021)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Try clearing the cookies for gbatemp.net and logging back in.
> Wasn't this about getting notifications on mobile though? Not PC?



I already tried multiple times, no amount of local storage deletion changes anything on PC.

On phone I get an "Error" button, which does absolutely nothing.


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 27, 2021)

Abso freakin lutely - That way I can get likes all day long from Scott to make my day brighter while out n about!


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Feb 27, 2021)

Lots of people chose no


----------



## Spider_Man (Feb 27, 2021)

its website works fine on mobiles, tho it has an annoying advert that displays near the bottom and when your typing it gets in the way and never closes.

i know the forum needs adverts to cover costs, but does it really need one placed to overlap your type box.


----------



## Benja81 (Feb 27, 2021)

No. B/c in my experience the site works perfectly fine in mobile browser. Better to use that money/time/resources on something more beneficial. But that's just my opinion, mobile app still an interesting idea


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 27, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Lots of people chose no


Yes.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Feb 27, 2021)

Sono said:


> I already tried multiple times, no amount of local storage deletion changes anything on PC.
> 
> On phone I get an "Error" button, which does absolutely nothing.


Hmmm. Perhaps you have notifications disabled globally?


----------



## RobXcore (Feb 27, 2021)

That would be great, especially for the people who comment or post and receive notifications often. Complaining about the size of the app itself being >300mb still live in 2009, phones come with no less than 128gb like since 2018, lmao.


----------



## Sono (Feb 28, 2021)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Hmmm. Perhaps you have notifications disabled globally?



No, I don't. Other notifications work just fine.



RobXcore said:


> Complaining about the size of the app itself being >300mb still live in 2009, phones come with no less than 128gb like since 2018, lmao.



I bought my phone in 2020 with 32Gigs of storage, so I guess that statement is false.

Besides, no app needs to be a bloated piece of shit. My apps don't even reach half a Megabyte, yet some of them look like they should be in the 100-150Megabyte range.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 10, 2021)

Mama Looigi said:


> Not sure
> Maybe just browser restrictions or something? Like with the discord website vs the app
> I’m not a web developer x3


Discord web can't detect what games you're playing, I think that's it


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 10, 2021)

RobXcore said:


> That would be great, especially for the people who comment or post and receive notifications often. Complaining about the size of the app itself being >300mb still live in 2009, phones come with no less than 128gb like since 2018, lmao.


there's still plenty of phones that still come with only 16gb internal storage with limited to no expandability options

just because you have the money to buy an overpriced phone with lots of storage doesn't mean the cheaper phones with little storage don't exist


----------



## RobXcore (Mar 10, 2021)

Latiodile said:


> there's still plenty of phones that still come with only 16gb internal storage with limited to no expandability options
> 
> just because you have the money to buy an overpriced phone with lots of storage doesn't mean the cheaper phones with little storage don't exist



Phones with 16gb? sure they are chinese knockoffs or something. I'd dare to say you're just cheap.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 11, 2021)

RobXcore said:


> Phones with 16gb? sure they are chinese knockoffs or something. I'd dare to say you're just cheap.


cheap? yeah of course, i only get paid like $350usd/month so i can't afford to pay for overpriced phones that always include less and less features


----------



## Nxz (Mar 18, 2021)

No, thanks. I think that browsing in landscape mode is enough and plebbit already burned me out with the aggressive app spam that prompt everytime (unless I accept their cookes) when I open it on the mobile browser.


----------



## Vila_ (Apr 9, 2021)

Latiodile said:


> cheap? yeah of course, i only get paid like $350usd/month so i can't afford to pay for overpriced phones that always include less and less features


Nowadays its pretty safe to assume that no matter how cheap the phone is, it will most likely have a micro sd card slot, I own a 32gb Xperia XZ which I have expanded with a 128gb micro sd card...


----------



## mrgone (Apr 9, 2021)

most site specific-apps nowadays are just glorified browser-panes,
maybe Gbatemp should better detect the useragent and show a mobile optimised css-style? (this is not a request!)
and i agree, that a lot of apps are totally bloated.

and as a programmer myself i would say:
"since python appeared the perl-paradigma ('i can do that too, but in less') seems to have been diminished"


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 9, 2021)

Vilagamer999 said:


> Nowadays its pretty safe to assume that no matter how cheap the phone is, it will most likely have a micro sd card slot, I own a 32gb Xperia XZ which I have expanded with a 128gb micro sd card...


and i'm glad cheaper phones still support expandability, unlike the more expensive garbage


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 9, 2021)

This idea has been debated and rejected before. There is no reason to create and maintain an app, when the website is perfectly functional on mobile.


----------



## vlvt (Jul 16, 2021)

no, pretty sure most people will choose pc browsing


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 13, 2021)

While using a browser, it eats a lot of battery for smart phones, so an app might be beneficial in this case, if the app itself eats less than the browser.


----------



## izy (Aug 14, 2021)

i mean they can just make a mobile friendly site first.
i dont understand why recent posts list is literally the 2nd last section of the front page when you load it on mobile


----------



## SuperDan (Aug 14, 2021)

I would use it but im a addict to GBA.temp !!!!


----------



## Plazorn (Aug 14, 2021)

It would be interesting,
Reddits an app you know, and it is _forum_ based


----------



## Marc_LFD (Dec 29, 2022)

I don't really see anything wrong using the website.

This habit of using an app for everything is a bit annoying.


----------

